# Potential Refrigerator Fires...



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

With all the talk lately about Dometic and Norcold refrigerator recalls due to fire risk on some of the other RV-related forums, it got me thinking...

Has anyone here either installed a fire protection/suppression system in their Outback, or replaced the fridge with a small residential one?

Just curious.....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

go6car said:


> With all the talk lately about Dometic and Norcold refrigerator recalls due to fire risk on some of the other RV-related forums, it got me thinking...
> 
> Has anyone here either installed a fire protection/suppression system in their Outback, or replaced the fridge with a small residential one?
> 
> Just curious.....


I had a small household refrigerator in my last trailer. It was actually bigger than the RV refrigerator I have now. I think I have the 7 cu ft refrigerator, and the household one that I had before was 13 or 17 cu ft.

I don't think the fire risk with the refrigerators is as big a deal as people are making it sound. I think there are more issues of stupidity where people are fueling up, or using flamable items near a lit refrigerator.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't been notified of a recall yet...but I'm surely interested in the reason these units are being recalled...

Is it something that I can visually inspect on mine to see if it's a potential candidate?

We leave our two mutts in the camper from time to time...I don't want to endanger them with a potential fire hazard...

Thx


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> I haven't been notified of a recall yet...but I'm surely interested in the reason these units are being recalled...
> 
> Is it something that I can visually inspect on mine to see if it's a potential candidate?
> 
> ...


Mine was included in the Dometic recall and it just involved installing a heat shield around the burner tube.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I surely don't want to spook anyone. I may have to travel with my cat at some point (hence the same situation as you with the dogs - I won't be able to leave her either without worrying to death). On the flip side, these fridges have been in existence for years, with the majority being ok. Just seems that lately, a lot of Norcold fridges have had fires (again, from reading around on the net).

All this other forum 'net chatter I'm referencing is centering around the Norcold fridges and their current multiple recalls. However, I believe both Norcold and Dometic (which I think is in all the Outbacks, unless anything changed) uses the same type of technology, so it interesting as to why Dometic hasn't expanded their own recalls.

I think this is the link to the older Dometic recall: CLICK

I've seen other postings elsewhere about installing Halon systems, and other fire extinguisher systems in the back of the fridge vents, but the folks who are doing this are primarily the motorhome set. Just curious if anyone has done something similar in a TT, or just switched to an electric-only fridge.


----------

